# coyote problem



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

over the last week or so coyotes have gotten two of our calves...we have never had any problems with them hurting the cow herd..my dad saw it running around and my dogs were with him..my dog chased the coyote into the trees and a couple mintues later they came out..coyote chasing my dog..well he got away..thank god..well the point of this is i need some advice to help me get the damn thing before it gets anymore calves..so any advice at all would be GREATLY appreciated...thanks
Travis


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm sure directions to your farm would be a good start.  I'm sure there are guys nearby who would alleviate your problem.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You could try trapping if that is an option. Take it to the trapping forum and smitty will probably help you out. You could bait it (if legal) and then shoot it with a .204 or larger sized gun. You could call it in and shoot it and as many more of them darn things as possible. Just make sure that it is legal to shoot them in the summer and make sure that if you need a permit to do that that you have one.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what type of terrain should i try to hunt them? cuz where my dad saw it theres hilly grass pastures, a pond, a ravine, a creek, one bean field, two corn fields, and a hay field surrounded by trees.

and i dont know about baiting but what would u suggest to use?

and for calling..what type of sound should i use..i have an electronic call and a mouth call..

one more thing..
what time of the day is my best bet for gettin this sucker?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The best time of day would be early morning and late evening. The best place to call from would be where you blend in the best. Look around for tracks and scat. If there are bales scattered out in the field at any time you could call from there. I think that they would probably feel comfortable around them if they have been there a day or two. A shotgun would be best there. If you have predator sounds on the electronic caller set it up somewhere where you know the coyotes travel and then get in a place where you can see all around that area and get downwind of it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Let me get this right, the dogs were running with the coyote and they were chasing each other? That can and does happen, coyotes are dogs and sometimes buddy up with regular dogs. 
It may not just be the coyotes killing your calves. Try locking up the dogs and see what happens. Dogs can and do cause huge problems, especally if they are running with a coyote.
You may want to get a local Government hunter out there who can tell you what is going on and take care of your problem the right way...Good luck


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Danny is right. A year ago there was a dog that was tame but it roamed all over and one time it dragged a dead hog onto our lawn. Dad was p!$$ed off. :sniper: happened next.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i know for a fact it isnt my dogs...the one that was chasing it was a yr old and is playful as you can get..he didnt know what the coyote was..the older dog stayed away from it..i know it isnt my dogs


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If I read it right, the dogs were with his Dad. The dogs then chased the coyote into the woods and then the coyote/s chased the dogs back out of the woods. I think your best chance would have been to have left the kill where you found it and had set up and waited for them to return to feed. If you still have the dead calves which I suspect is doubtful and they are usable, you could bait the coyotes back and take them out. Either way the coyotes know where the serving line starts now which is near the calves. I would set up near that area.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Till then. Get a radio set up out there and leave on. That should hold'em off till you get a hitman. My landowners have had good luck with it.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

you must have a crapload of yotes around. I hear them every night at my buds house around 1am in the morning. The farm next door has about 45 calves and they havnt lost a calf to coyotes in over 15 years. He says he sees lots of them around, he actually likes them because they get rid of some of the ground hogs. He doesnt mind me hunting them but they arent a problem like you guys have.

I kinda wish they were a problem, i'd live over there and hunt yotes every chance i got.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Are they baby calves or are they a few hundred pounds.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

they were born in april...we have never lost a calf to a coyote for 20 some years...and i know you guys will all say "then its not coyotes" well im about %100 positive it is


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe it is and maybe it isn't. Since it's been so long and now all of the sudden you have lost some maybe some nieghbors got a new dog not long ago.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe a female coyote is teaching her pups to hunt and she is killing them for that reason. Are much of the calves being eaten? Just a thought.
:sniper:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well maybe a neighbor dog..not mine..and they were eaten as much as possible and then the vultures and crows got to em


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Is there any chance those coyotes could be wolves? Reading through the whole thread, sounds more like wolf behavior than coyotes.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I was kinda thinking that too, but I didn't think there were wloves there. It was just a thought that passed through my mind really fast.
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You might check and see if the DNR released any wolves in your state. They did in mine and a family ran into one of them in the park. If they did they are going to need food and your calves would be a good source.
:sniper:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i live in southwestern mn...hr from iowa and south dakota border..wouldnt count on it..and my dad saw coyotes so


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> what type of terrain should i try to hunt them? cuz where my dad saw it theres hilly grass pastures, a pond, a ravine, a creek, one bean field, two corn fields, and a hay field surrounded by trees.
> 
> and i dont know about baiting but what would u suggest to use?
> 
> ...


I suspect a "lost calf bawl" sound would work well, a couple of the electronic callers have that sound programmed in.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

With coyotes expanding their range on a consistant basis I'm sure that is what you are dealing with. IMO trapping would be the most productive method and where there's one there is usually more. In N.D. there are state trappers that will come out and catch nuisance animals such as coyotes. Maybe the MN DNR has a similar program. It wont hurt to give them a call. If they dont, go buy yourself a couple of traps, post up some pics on the trapping forum of where you think the coyotes are traveling from to get to your calves so that we can pick out the best locations for your traps. We will try to help you out the best that we can. If you learn how to trap coyotes you will allways be prepared for when that next coyote comes around. And with their range expanding more and more you can bet that it will happen again.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

for trapping coyotes you use foot traps right? and do you put them out in the open or right by the deN?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I use #3 and #2 sized footholds for coyote trapping but have also caught them with smaller traps. For location for your traps to go I like to set my traps in areas where they are traveling. For example, if you have a long fence line that meets up with another fence line I would most likely set the outside corner of where the fence lines meet. Coyotes will follow the fence lines and if a coyote is traveling the fence line that runs North and South and another coyote is traveling the fence line that runs East and West they will both most likely meet at where the fence lines intersec with each other and this is where you want your traps set. Coyotes will also follow shelter belts, ridges, cattle trails, and old farm roads. Anywhere two or more of these travel ways meet is where you want your traps. Stock ponds are also a good place to set traps as coyotes will go to these ponds and poke around. Traps set along the cattle trails leading to the pond can be very productive. I have also found that high, wind swept areas in a field where there is little to no vegitation will attract coyotes and are worthy of a couple of sets if the coyotes travel ways are near by


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

great info but thats the problem..Cattle trails..and my dogs are down the creek every day..no traps down there then


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I would volunteer to visit you and thin out your coyotes but Minnesota is very proud of their predator licence for non-residents, would cost me $250! I dont think so.... Its so bad down there that they are putting electric fences around the wildlife protection areas to keep the coyotes out. If Minnesota would open their doors and charge a normal fee maybe they would thin out the coyote population there..... Are you anywhere Marshall MN area? You can PM me if you like.....


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Ever think of snaring them you can snare to kill or you can snare to live in which you put stops on the snare to just snug down on there head and when you got one there be alive but fighting the snare real hard but problem is you get your dogs they might not live if they fight to bad some dogs just arnt smart enough to stop fighting and kill them self but coyotes stop if they get tired..... other then that i'd say wake up early take rifle out and set up with a call and get after it....

Or one last option if the coyotes chase your dogs you might be able to get them to run around the woods and get thte coyoytes to chasing them when dogs come back shoot the coyote....

Couple differnt ideas but its hard to say what to do but if there killing calves id be out there every moring...,


----------

